# aquatic[arcillite] soil



## bobbiflower (May 9, 2011)

Hello does any one know where to get Aquatic soil at.Like a local store like home depot or other.


----------



## bobbiflower (May 9, 2011)

Found it yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

Where did you find the arcillite? I'm looking high and low for a cheap, easy source that can sell me about 10 gallons worth. I would appreciate any lead or tip you could offer.


----------

